# I'm back!?!?



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Heres my new 55 gal Perfecto tank still cycling a week ago










Now I bought 4 2-3" baby Red bellies in a 55 just got them in earlier




























Also heres Sweettooth, it's very difficult to capture this shot with his mouth open, i need a better camera to do this


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice man,how big was it when you got it.Thanks


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice reds and manny


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sweettooth Rocks!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice manny


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That tank looks bigger than a 55 gallon to me. Sweettooth......what a name for a fish


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks guys.. i'm still thinking about their name for my lil soldiers...well i will updates pix again


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice new reds. They already enjoy the powerhead.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

No way is that tank 55 gal its got to be going on 100 gal its looks neally as big as mine.

sweettooth looks real nice and them reds will be massive in no time at all nice fish fliptasciouz


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Sweettooth Rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

wayne.140 said:


> No way is that tank 55 gal its got to be going on 100 gal its looks neally as big as mine.
> 
> sweettooth looks real nice and them reds will be massive in no time at all nice fish fliptasciouz
> 
> ...


I will post my full tank shot soon, the first pic was during the time that my tank is cycling and my penguin 330 filter wasn't hanged on the tank so it looks alot bigger but its not its just a standard 55 gallon tank.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

that tv stand will not hold that tank for ever


----------

